# Süntel ? Fährt da keiner ???



## Downhillfaller (26. März 2007)

Gib es hier auch Leute die sich im Süntel auskennen ?
Warum fährt da kaum einer? Am Sonntag haben wir keinen einzigen Biker getroffen und nur wenige Wanderer  
Und das an so einem Super-Sonntag! Wir sind extra nicht im Deister gefahren, und das wahr gut so.

Nur haben wir noch nicht so richtig Trails gefunden. Wer hat einen Tipp? 
Wir starten meistens so in der nähe von Hülsede, Kessiehausen,Rannenberg und Rodenthal.

Über ein paar "verschwingene Tipps" per Mail wäre ich sehr dankbar 

Grüße
Downhillfaller


----------



## schappi (28. März 2007)

Hallo Dirk,

Ich kenne mich im Süntel auch nicht aus. Wäre aber gerne bereit mal mitzukommen wenn ihr einen Ortskundigen gefunden habt.
habt Ihr Lust am Sonntag mit im Deister zu fahren
Gruß
Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (29. März 2007)

Hi Carsten,

leider habe ich noch keine Infos. Den Süntel gibts wohl nicht auf der MTB-Karte   

Vielleicht erbarmt sich noch einer   

Gruß
Downhillfaller


----------



## Downhillfaller (12. April 2007)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Hi Carsten,
> 
> leider habe ich noch keine Infos. Den Süntel gibts wohl nicht auf der MTB-Karte
> 
> ...



So, am WE wollen wir mal die "Geheimtipps" testen  

Schappi: wir werden erst mal testen und ich sage dir dann wie es war.


----------



## könni__ (13. April 2007)

Hallo ich glaube im Süntel gibt es doch Mountainbiker! komme ursprünglich aus Hameln und konnte mich noch an den Namen dieser Gruppe erinnern. Kenne sie aber nicht persönlich. 
Gruss Michael
Hier der Link für die Süntelbiker: http://www.hoefingen.net/biker/index0.htm


----------



## insider (14. April 2007)

Hallo Dirk (Downhillfahrer),

unser "Treffen" vor ein paar Wochen in Bückeburg (Kaufhaus N) war ja ganz nett. Hat man sich nach langen Jahren mal wiedergesehen 

Sicher gibts im Süntel auch schöne Trails, und keiner kennt die wohl besser als die Suentelbiker. Der Süntel und das weiterverlaufende Weserbergland ist, zum Glück, nicht ganz so "befahren" + "bewandert" wie der Deister. 

Im Deister ist manchmal wirklich nen bischen viel Stress mit Rotsocken und Forst, da ists im Suentel schon entspannter 

Naja, evtl. meld ich mich mal zu einer Deiner Touren hier im Forum an, muss mir vorher aber erst noch sone Schlabberhose besorgen, ohne nimmst mich ja nicht mit 

Bis denne....
Kai


----------



## Downhillfaller (14. April 2007)

insider schrieb:


> Hallo Dirk (Downhillfahrer),
> 
> unser "Treffen" vor ein paar Wochen in Bückeburg (Kaufhaus N) war ja ganz nett. Hat man sich nach langen Jahren mal wiedergesehen
> 
> ...



Hi Kai!

da sieht man sich Jahrzehnte nicht und dann innerhalb von ein paar Wochen dann 2 mal, wenn auch jetzt online.

Die Tipps habe ich ja auch vom "Süntelbiker" bekommen. Wir starten heute vor Deiner "Hausttür" so gegen 14.15   

Also, schnell noch ne Schlabberhose besorgen   
Wenn Du in "Tuntenschläuchen" daher kommst ist auch o.K


Viele Grüße

Dirk

P.S Downhill*faller* nicht fahrer


----------



## insider (15. April 2007)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> P.S Downhill*faller* nicht fahrer



-fahrer oder -faller ...... irgendwann liegen wir alle mal auf der Nase  

cu


----------



## Downhillfaller (18. April 2007)

insider schrieb:


> -fahrer oder -faller ...... irgendwann liegen wir alle mal auf der Nase
> 
> cu



und wenn nicht auf die Nase, dann auf die Stirn ! Warum hast Du da keine Haare mehr    ???


----------



## hifi-corsa (18. April 2007)

Hallihallo....also ich fahre schon im Süntel,momentan sogar fast nur da....

Nur zum mitfahren bin ich wohl nicht der passende,weil ich seit jahren nicht mehr gefahren bin und erst vor 2 Wochen angefangen habe,da ich momentan mein kaputtes Knie wieder fitmachen muß. 

Wohne direkt in Schmarrie und fahre meist Hülsede ("kracke's Ruh") los...von da über den Schotterweg (alle 3 führen nach oben;-) )zum warm werden bis hoch zum Dachtelfeld und ab da nach rechts Richtung Blutbachquelle (Singletrail)und von da zur Baxmannbaude(Singletrail)->Hohenstein->Nordmannsturm(auch ein paar Trails)->wieder Richtung Dachtelfeld.

Bin aber auch noch auf der Suche nach mehr Trails,aber im Süntel hat man nun auch nicht so extrem viele....war früher auch schon so. Trotzdem find ich ganz gut,daß man da son bissl seine Ruhe hat ...da überholt einen wenigstens net alle Nase lang jemand und man kommt sich nich blöd vor,weil einem das Knie wehtut....

letzte Woche hab ich das erste mal wieder ne etwas längere Tour gemacht, das waren knapp 60km und ging dann weiter bis zur Schaumburg und zur Paschenburg(Hammeraussicht und sehr nette Trails auf dem Weg dahin!!!!).War schon sehr nett,aber absolute Schmerzgrenze für mein Knie...leider:-(


----------



## tom de la zett (19. April 2007)

ist der Kamm-Weg bzw. Trail Richtung Paschenburg wieder frei?
Sah ja schlimm aus da mit umgeworfenen Bäumen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hifi-corsa (19. April 2007)

...wenn ich jetzt wüßte,welcher der Kammweg ist...

Jetzt mal angenommen ich stehe direkt vor der Paschenburg ,dann ist ein Weg nach links weg und einer nach rechts weg....ich bin von dem gekommen,der nach rechts geht und bin auch da wieder zurückgefahren. Da lagen 2 Bäume ,die man umfahren mußte,was aber auch problemlos möglich war.

Den anderen Weg bin ich nicht gefahren;ich denke aber mal,daß das der ist,den du meinst....(also der,den ich nicht gefahren bin)....da werd ich dann nächstes Mal mal langgurken,dann kann ich dir die Frage beantworten;-)...evtl. schon Samstag


----------



## insider (19. April 2007)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> und wenn nicht auf die Nase, dann auf die Stirn ! Warum hast Du da keine Haare mehr    ???



Das macht bergauf schneller, 25 Gramm weniger Gewicht und windschnittiger im Downhill ist es dann auch 

Ich seh schon, viele starten in Hülsede Richtung Krackes Ruh in den Süntel......da werd ich demnächst vor der Tür mal ne Schranke aufbauen und Wegzoll kassieren


----------



## tom de la zett (19. April 2007)

hifi-corsa schrieb:


> ...wenn ich jetzt wüßte,welcher der Kammweg ist...
> 
> Den anderen Weg bin ich nicht gefahren;ich denke aber mal,daß das der ist,den du meinst....(also der,den ich nicht gefahren bin)....da werd ich dann nächstes Mal mal langgurken,dann kann ich dir die Frage beantworten;-)...evtl. schon Samstag



Yupp, Hifi-Corsa, den meine ich. Da sah es schlimm aus. Schöner Weg übrigens, fährst immer weiter und dann gehts rechts runter nen hübschen Trail nach Rohdental! Viel Spass. Und poste ruhig, was du fährst. Vielleicht stoß ich mal dazu.


----------



## hifi-corsa (19. April 2007)

dat is mein Fahrrad...also das obere...das untere is nich mein Fahrrad 

ich bin extrem leicht zu erkennen...ich bin überall der Langsamste und schiebe gern bergauf....Helm trage ich auch nie und ich fahr mit Turnschuhen,kurzer Hose und T-Shirt und hab immer nen Rucksack aufm Rücken....kannst ja mal hallo sagen,wennde mich überholst


----------



## duncan.blues (23. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Bin zwar aktuell im Bergischen Land bei Wuppertal beheimatet, komme aber häufiger zum Biken in den Deister oder Süntel (weil Rodenberg alte Heimat). Bin in den letzten paar Monaten häufiger mal im Süntel unterwegs gewesen, aber mangels genauerer Ortskenntnis meist nur Waldautobahn oder schmalere Wanderwege. Wenn mir grad nichts besseres einfällt fahr ich meist von Krackes Ruh über Dachtelfeld zum Hohenstein und Retour, technisch ist das natürlich total anspruchslos, nur der ewig lange Anstieg gleich am Anfang sorgt etwas für Herausforderung.
Ich hätte also auch mal Interesse daran, die feinen kleinen Pfade abseits der Waldautobahnen im Süntel kennenzulernen.

Am liebsten fahre ich persönlich kleine verschlungene Singletrails, nicht zu technisch aber ne Handvoll Wurzeln taktisch nett verstreut dürfen's schon sein (soll ja Spass machen).
Downhills... Radio Eriwan ("im Prinzip ja, aber"). Eigentlich gern aber ich bin bei der Aussage immer etwas vorsichtig, was die einen als problemlos fahrbar darstellen ist für andere schon halsbrecherisch. Kommt halt auf den Versuch/Anblick an


----------



## hifi-corsa (29. April 2007)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> Yupp, Hifi-Corsa, den meine ich. Da sah es schlimm aus. Schöner Weg übrigens, fährst immer weiter und dann gehts rechts runter nen hübschen Trail nach Rohdental! Viel Spass. Und poste ruhig, was du fährst. Vielleicht stoß ich mal dazu.



Ich erinnere mich,daß ich dir noch ne Antwort schulde...

bin da heute mal langge"fahren" ...oder besser "getragen" :-D

Hier mal ein paar "Impressionen"



















Aber dafür war dann die Aussicht von der Paschenburg heute der absolute Hammer...kein bisschen Dunst über dem Tal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom de la zett (30. April 2007)

schöne Aufnahmen,
hätten uns fast zuwinken können! War auf der anderen Weserseite in den Bergen (auf Schusters Rappen) unterwegs und auf dem Ludwigsturm. Aussicht war genial - super klares Wetter  

OK, zum Wesergebirgskamm dort ist mit deinen Bildern alles gesagt.

War letzte Woche im Süntel. Da ist schon fast alles wieder aufgeräumt .


----------



## KP-99 (10. Mai 2007)

Will doch nochmal fragen, ob es im Süntel auch ein paar wirklich anspruchsvolle Trails gibt??
Fahre einen Freerider, mit dem ich von der Hamelner Seite anreisen würde, sprich Unsen/Welliehausen, und suche richtig anspruchsvolle Trails, da man für die schwierige Auffahrt (mit 17,5kg Bike) zum Süntelturm bergab auch gerne belohnt werden will!!! 
Wie sieht es mit den Trails aus, die direkt gegenüber des Süntelturms losgehen, enden die oberhalb des Steinbruchs oder lohnt sich die Abfahrt eventuell Richtung Pötzen??
Gibt es schwierige Strecken (Felskanten, Sprünge, schnell, technisch anspruchsvoll) Richtung Bad Münder??
Schon mal vielen Dank für die möglichen Antworten!! K.P


----------



## tom de la zett (10. Mai 2007)

Wenn du sowas brauchts: Fahr bis zum Hohenstein und dann direkt Richtung Weser runter.
Aber achte auf Kletterer, die dir entgegenkommen und verhedder dich nicht in deren Sicherungsseilen  

Neee..... im Ernst, sowas kenn ich nicht, weil fahr ich nicht (wohl zu alt für sowas....). 

Mir reicht etwas in der Art wie runter von der Blutbachquelle durchs Totental (klingt zumindest gefährlich) oder die Holperstrecke runter am Fliegerdenkmal nahe Süntelturm. Wer mehr davon kennt: auch her damit !


----------



## schappi (10. Mai 2007)

KP-99 schrieb:


> Will doch nochmal fragen, ob es im Süntel auch ein paar wirklich anspruchsvolle Trails gibt??
> Fahre einen Freerider, mit dem ich von der Hamelner Seite anreisen würde, sprich Unsen/Welliehausen, und suche richtig anspruchsvolle Trails, da man für die schwierige Auffahrt (mit 17,5kg Bike) zum Süntelturm bergab auch gerne belohnt werden will!!!
> Wie sieht es mit den Trails aus, die direkt gegenüber des Süntelturms losgehen, enden die oberhalb des Steinbruchs oder lohnt sich die Abfahrt eventuell Richtung Pötzen??
> Gibt es schwierige Strecken (Felskanten, Sprünge, schnell, technisch anspruchsvoll) Richtung Bad Münder??
> Schon mal vielen Dank für die möglichen Antworten!! K.P



wenn du technisch anspruchsvolle Trails suchst:
Deister oberhalb von Wennigsen. Fahr zum Annaturm und warte auf die Jungs die die gleichen Interessen haben (du wirst sie unschwer erkennen) und frag ob sie dich mitnehmen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## KP-99 (10. Mai 2007)

Danke erstmal für die Antworten!!
Am Deister war ich auch schon, gibt dort sehr geile (z.T. gebaute) Strecken, aber ich bin ständig auf der Suche nach anspruchsvollen Strecken rund um Hameln, da ich nicht unbedingt shutteln will und wir ja schließlich mitten im Weserbergland liegen!!
Will halt mit dem Bike dorthin, fahre auch trotz Gewicht des Bikes Freeridetouren, nur muß es sich dann auch bergab lohnen!! K.P


----------



## duncan.blues (10. Mai 2007)

Hallo!



tom de la zett schrieb:


> Wenn du sowas brauchts: Fahr bis zum Hohenstein und dann direkt Richtung Weser runter.
> Aber achte auf Kletterer, die dir entgegenkommen und verhedder dich nicht in deren Sicherungsseilen



Naja, da sollte man dann aber besser 200 Federweg haben... ZENTIMETER 



> Neee..... im Ernst, sowas kenn ich nicht, weil fahr ich nicht (wohl zu alt für sowas....).
> Mir reicht etwas in der Art wie runter von der Blutbachquelle durchs Totental (klingt zumindest gefährlich) oder die Holperstrecke runter am Fliegerdenkmal nahe Süntelturm. Wer mehr davon kennt: auch her damit !



Also die Holperstrecke am Fliegerdenkmal bin ich das letzte Mal wo ich beim Süntelturm war nur rauf, und zwar schiebenderweise. Da runter ist für mich schon grenzwertig. Nee, nee... was ihr anscheinend so fahrt...

Mir fällt dazu echt nur Roger Murtaugh von Lethal Weapon ein... "Ich bin zu alt für diesen Scheiss!" 
(naja wobei... wenn ich mal wieder in der Ecke bin... hmmmmm... schaun mer mal)


----------



## Downhillfaller (10. Mai 2007)

duncan.blues schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> 
> 
> Naja, da sollte man dann aber besser 200 Federweg haben... ZENTIMETER



Wenn Du einen Fallschirm im Rucksack hast kannst Du die Klippen runter   
alles andere ist wohl nix für dich.
Wir waren am letzten WE im Ost-Süntel und sind alles abgefahren. Die Trails am Süntelturm sind ok für uns, wenn auch viel zu kurz und zu wenige. 
Fahr lieber im Deister, da hast Du viel mehr davon.

Gruß
Downhillfaller


----------



## KP-99 (10. Mai 2007)

Na gut, ihr habt mich überzeugt!!!
Dann werd ich die nächsten Wochen mal wieder in den Deister aufbrechen!!
Schade eigentlich, daß kaum was in unmittelbarer Nähe ist, außer der Hausrunde und ein, zwei Hausbergen!! CU K.P


----------



## tom de la zett (10. Mai 2007)

duncan.blues schrieb:


> Also die Holperstrecke am Fliegerdenkmal bin ich das letzte Mal wo ich beim Süntelturm war nur rauf, und zwar schiebenderweise. Da runter ist für mich schon grenzwertig. Nee, nee... was ihr anscheinend so fahrt...



ach das beruhigt mich, bin ich doch noch nicht soooo alt !


----------



## hifi-corsa (11. Mai 2007)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> Mir reicht etwas in der Art wie runter von der Blutbachquelle durchs Totental (klingt zumindest gefährlich)  !



darf ich dich mal fragen,ob du da fährst oder schiebst?

Ich weiß net...ich selbst halte mich für nen Anfänger,aber jedesmal,WENN ich da an der Stelle,wo es direkt nach der Quelle son bissl steiler runtergeht,mal andere Biker treffe,laufen die da runter und gucken doof,daß ich da runterfahre 
mir kommt das eher völlig normal vor....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hifi-corsa (11. Mai 2007)

KP-99 schrieb:


> Will doch nochmal fragen, ob es im Süntel auch ein paar wirklich anspruchsvolle Trails gibt??
> Fahre einen Freerider, ....



also ich glaube,das kannste vergessen...also das Anspruchsvollste,was ich kenne (und auch ständig fahre),ist direkt vom Hohenstein den kompletten Treppenweg runter,der eigentlich für die Wanderer gedacht ist.Den kann man komplett runterfahren,ohne 1x absteigen zu müssen(wenn keine Leute entgegenkommen). Nur an einer Stelle auf dem ersten Teilstück von oben ist ne längere Treppe,wo man links nicht genug Platz hat,und mal das Bein heben muß.Mit nem Freerider aknnste aber wohl eh die Treppe direkt fahren;-)

Blöd ist halt nur,daß da extrem viel "Fußverkehr" herrscht...also kann man es da nicht richtig krachen lassen.

Ich fahr da aus dem Grund überhaupt nicht an Wochenenden und Feiertagen und zu Zeiten,wo die Wanderer üblicherweise unterwegs sind.Dann trifft man mal hin und wieder einen und muß nicht so oft voll in die Eisen.


----------



## tom de la zett (11. Mai 2007)

hifi-corsa schrieb:


> darf ich dich mal fragen,ob du da fährst oder schiebst?
> 
> Ich weiß net...ich selbst halte mich für nen Anfänger,aber jedesmal,WENN ich da an der Stelle,wo es direkt nach der Quelle son bissl steiler runtergeht,mal andere Biker treffe,laufen die da runter und gucken doof,daß ich da runterfahre
> mir kommt das eher völlig normal vor....



schon hoch (trocken) sowie runtergefahren.... sehe, wir Anfänger verstehen uns


----------



## KP-99 (11. Mai 2007)

Den Treppenweg vom Hohenstein kenn ich schon, den kann man tatsächlich komplett fahren, macht aber wegen der Fußgänger und den Holztreppen nicht so viel Laune, wie ein schöner Felstrail!!
Suche tatsächlich sowas wie den Weg am Fliegerdenkmal, bloß steiler, schmaler und kurviger!!! Und vor allen Dingen länger, damit es sich lohnt!!!
Mit einem potenten Fahrwerk und ein wenig Erfahrung sind 300 hm nämlich selbst auf solchen Wegen in weniger als 5 min vernichtet und dann ist der ganze Spaß wieder vorbei!! 
Und nur dafür würde es sich lohnen, mit dem schweren Teil dort hoch zu fahren!!
Für die restlichen Strecken reicht ansonsten mein Hardtail!!!
Naja, dann mal auf in den Deister!!!


----------

